# Hello folks...



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well my buddy Rob is about to have his 1st litter of pups off some very nice show/weight pull dogs & he asked if I can post up the ped in a few of the forums im in to help him get these pups to be sold... So as promised here it is.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [437115] :: THUNDERXANGEL(BREEDING)
He is asking $500 per & would really love for them all to go to show/WP homes. Please pm me your contact info if your interested so I can pass it along to him..
Thanks for looking & have a great Holiday... :cheers:


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Wonderful dogs, from proven show stock A lot of the dogs in this are now POE.


----------

